
Xerox Cedar “Viewers Window Package” (2018) - pjmlp
http://toastytech.com/guis/cedar.html
======
gumby
This says “developed after the Star“ but imho the Dandelion (marketed as the
star) was too slow for this environment and you needed one of the bigger
machines (Dolphin or Dorado).

Actually it’s kind of amazing to realize that two years later youncould get a
small Mac for about a fifth the price that sat on your desk (not rolled next
to it on casters) and was much more responsive. Did less, but what it did it
did well, and was all that most people needed.

In addition to the Smalltalk and Mesa environments mentioned in the post,
there was the Interlisp-D environment too, which got much more use outside
thanks to being used outside PARC.

~~~
pjmlp
The Computer History Museum organized a session with Eric Bier, and several
other folks demoing the Mesa/Cedar environment.

[https://youtu.be/z_dt7NG38V4](https://youtu.be/z_dt7NG38V4)

The only modern environments that seem to have kept alive several of these
ideas are Windows/.NET/COM, the ones designed by Apple/NeXT and to certain
extent Android (although with a messed up execution).

Even Linux could grasp many of these ideas, if D-BUS would be properly taken
advantage of and settled on a specific development experience.

Somehow it looks like we are still missing so much from Xerox PARC ideas.

------
cpach
A resolution of 1024×768 is pretty cool for 1982. I think it took at least 15
years or more until I had such a monitor at home.

